# rust on tiles



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

We have an old water heater that is putting lots of rust out in the kitchen and baths. We are going to be replacing it soon but how am I supposed to clean the stained tiles now? What takes off rust and mineral build up.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I used a little bit of The Works toilet cleaner on ours, and it wiped right off! Make sure it is ventilated area and you are wearing gloves. Truth be told, I use it to clean out the dishwasher rust and the washing machine rust as well. Ever since I heard it was safe....I use it a LOT. Even used it on an outside spigot in a ziploc bag.....came out brand new!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

An acid will take off rust. Sulphuric (sp) acid like in toilet cleaner, HCL like mercuric acid, and even acv if you use it over and over and scrub really hard.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Also flush you water heater to check for rust sediment.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

There is a product called Iron Out. It is sold in Home Depot and some hardware stores. It will remove rust stains from just about anything. It is a powder. Follow the instructions on the container and it works wonderful. I removed a rust stain from a carpet from a leaky air valve on a radiator. The funny thing about it was the owner wanted a whole new carpet and was put out when I removed the stain, that I actually caused in a round about way.


----------

